# MakeMusic Finale Print Music



## alphabetgreen (Feb 20, 2009)

I've always handwritten scores since the day I started composing. However, with the amount of composing I'm doing now, I really need a notation program purely as a time saver, as I am sending off scores by the minute to orchestras and other musical societies/organisations.

Sibelius looks ideal, but at £587, as an unemployed person, it is way out of my budget. Besides, with the multitude of tricks that Sibelius does now, I am just looking for presentation, clarity and ease-of-use (i.e. no sound output). I phoned Digital Village (an English music software vendor) and explained the situation, and they directed me to this product:

*MakeMusic Finale Print Music*

http://www.dv247.com/invt/47327/

As far as it looks, and as a result of the questions I have asked Digital Village, I am on the verge of buying it. However, is there anybody out there that would have reservations and advise me against it. If so, why?


----------



## Justus (Feb 20, 2009)

I personally like Sibelius but can't afford it.

Therefore I just switched to PriMus, a very intuitive programme from a german developer:
http://columbussoft.de/?lang=en


----------



## Justus (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh, and have a look at Sibelius First:
http://www.sibelius.com/products/sibeli ... index.html

It's just 129$


----------



## alphabetgreen (Feb 20, 2009)

JohnG @ Fri 20 Feb said:


> Hello Simon,
> 
> It appears that you can try this program, if the "Try It" button works on the attached link. Depending on how "experimental" your scores are this might work or just be frustrating. It appears to be either a useful, though simplified version of Finale, or the useless, idiot cousin of Finale -- only you can decide!
> 
> http://www.finalemusic.com/PrintMusic/



That's absolutely magic John, thanks. I never realised one could do that. It's downloading as we speak. I'll let you know if it's worth getting, bearing in mind that all I want is visual output.

Cheers,

Simon


----------



## alphabetgreen (Feb 20, 2009)

Justus @ Fri 20 Feb said:


> I personally like Sibelius but can't afford it.
> 
> Therefore I just switched to PriMus, a very intuitive programme from a german developer:
> http://columbussoft.de/?lang=en



Thanks Justus,

If I get no joy from Finale 'print', I'll certainly check it out.


----------



## alphabetgreen (Feb 20, 2009)

Justus @ Fri 20 Feb said:


> Oh, and have a look at Sibelius First:
> http://www.sibelius.com/products/sibeli ... index.html
> 
> It's just 129$



Hell, just caught your answer. I'm downloading Finale Print at the moment. I'll check out this one as well. I didn't know Sibelius did a cheap version as well.

Many thanks,

Simon


----------



## alphabetgreen (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Hannes, I took a look at the link, and it's way out of my financial limit at the moment. Although, I must admit, it certainly looks impressive.

My situation is this. I've just had an article published in the local press:

http://www.box.net/shared/ni3m13trbb

So far, I've had two, maybe three contacts, interested in seeing/hearing my work. I've set up a concrete date with one of them who wants especially to see the scores, rather than hear the mock-ups (he's one of the few that can 'hear what he reads'). This is on the 31 March of this year, so I've got about 5 weeks to 'score' my concerto, and the first movement of my symphony. Everything else is handwritten, so that's not a problem. There's no chance I would be able to handwrite the whole concerto and a symphony movement in 5 weeks, so I'm going to have a go with the demo of this Finale program as John G recommends.

But thanks for your help.

Simon


----------



## alphabetgreen (Mar 15, 2009)

Hannes_F @ Fri 20 Feb said:


> I am using Overture by http://www.geniesoft.com
> 
> Overture is what I would describe as a marriage of a notation program and a sequencer. With other words you can write notation but also switch to midi work. The good thing with the notation is that whatever you write it effects the midi output in a way that you can define. For example you can define your own dynamics, route them either to cc01 or cc07 or cc11 or whatever you like. You can define that an accent means that velocity is increased by ten or that a dot means the length is set to 50 %.
> 
> ...



Hannes, I'm just checking out 'Geniesoft Overture 4' on the website. I'm gonna load up the demo anyway, but I just want to ask a couple of questions about it.

1. If I was using it for a full orchestral score, would it amend the parts as I amend the conductor's score, and vice versa?

2. If, for arguments sake, the 1st and 3rd horns had a 25 bar rest that contained intermittent tempo and metre changes would it signify them without drawing all 25 empty bars.

3. Does it print cues in small notes?

If you're not sure. Don't worry, I'll try and find out myself. However, if you are immediately aware of any of the answers, I'd be grateful to know.

Cheers,

Simon


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 15, 2009)

[quote:08ecddbc19="alphabetgreen @ Sun Mar 15, 2009 8:11 am"]Hannes, I'm just checking out 'Geniesoft Overture 4' on the websòÜ	   ˜vþÜ	   ˜vÿÜ	   ˜w Ü	   ˜wÜ	   ˜wÜ	   ˜wÜ	   ˜wÜ	   ˜wÜ	   ˜wÜ	   ˜wÜ	   ˜wÜ	   ˜w	Ü	   ˜w
Ü	   ˜wÜ	   ˜wÜ	   ˜w Ü	   ˜wÜ	   ˜wÜ	   ˜wÜ	   ˜wÜ	   ˜wÜ	   ˜wÜ	   ˜wÜ	   ˜wÜ	   ˜wÜ	   ˜wÜ	   ˜wÜ	   ˜wÜ	   ˜wÜ	   ˜wÜ	   ˜wÜ	   ˜wÜ	   ˜wÜ	   ˜wÜ	   ˜w Ü	   ˜w!Ü	   ˜w"Ü	   ˜w#Ü	   ˜w$Ü	   ˜w%Ü	   ˜w&Ü	   ˜w'Ü	   ˜w(Ü	   ˜w)Ü	   ˜w*Ü	   ˜w+Ü	   ˜w,Ü	   ˜w-Ü	   ˜w.Ü	   ˜w/Ü	   ˜w0Ü	   ˜w1Ü	   ˜w2Ü	   ˜w3Ü	   ˜w4Ü	   ˜w5Ü	   ˜w6Ü	   ˜w7Ü	   ˜w8Ü	   ˜w9Ü	   ˜w:Ü	   ˜w;Ü	   ˜w<Ü	   ˜w=Ü	   ˜w>Ü	   ˜w?Ü	   ˜[email protected]Ü	   ˜wAÜ	   ˜wBÜ	   ˜wCÜ	   ˜wDÜ	   ˜wEÜ	   ˜wFÜ	   ˜wGÜ	   ˜wHÜ	   ˜wIÜ	   ˜wJÜ	   ˜wKÜ	   ˜wLÜ	   ˜wMÜ	   ˜wNÜ
   ˜wOÜ
   ˜wPÜ
   ˜wQÜ
   ˜wRÜ
   ˜wSÜ
   ˜wTÜ
   ˜wUÜ
   ˜wVÜ
   ˜wWÜ
   ˜wXÜ
   ˜wYÜ
   ˜wZÜ
   ˜w[Ü
   ˜w\Ü
   ˜w]Ü
   ˜w^Ü
   ˜w_Ü
   ˜w`Ü
   ˜waÜ
   ˜wbÜ
   ˜wcÜ
   ˜wdÜ
   ˜weÜ
   ˜wfÜ
   ˜wgÜ
   ˜whÜ
   ˜wiÜ
   ˜wjÜ
   ˜wkÜ
   ˜wlÜ
   ˜wm              òÜ
   ˜woÜ
   ˜wpÜ
   ˜wqÜ
   ˜wrÜ
   ˜wsÜ
   ˜wtÜ
   ˜wuÜ
   ˜wvÜ
   ˜wwÜ
   ˜wx


----------

